# Any recipes for a sore throat?



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I woke up today feeling really ill, with a very bad sore throat. I have tried many methods but very few help for more than a couple of minutes. Foes anyone have any ideas, preferably some that doesn't taste vile but if it works really well I don't mind.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

lemon juice, oj, hot water, sweetener, fruit flavored brandy. mix and drink a few.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The standard advice is to *gargle* with warm salt water, or with TCP. It's not nice, but you *don't* swallow, and once you've spit it out, the throat does feel better. Butter is quite good at soothing the throat too. And there are probably sprays that you can buy over the counter. Good luck with it anyway, Burroughs, and hope you feel much better soon.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Honey and cider vinegar (enough vinegar to cut the honey to easy flowing). Unless you are diabetic, it's even good for you.

And Ricola.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> The standard advice is to *gargle* with warm salt water, or with TCP. It's not nice, but you *don't* swallow, and once you've spit it out, the throat does feel better. Butter is quite good at soothing the throat too. And there are probably sprays that you can buy over the counter. Good luck with it anyway, Burroughs, and hope you feel much better soon.


Thanks

I have tried this before, it usually works ok, I added some bicarbonate of soda and it worked a bit better, sometimes, I also add powdered cayenne pepper.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ukko said:


> Honey and cider vinegar (enough vinegar to cut the honey to easy flowing). Unless you are diabetic, it's even good for you.
> 
> And Ricola.


I tried it... I don't think it's for me but thanks anyway.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

I do the following:

Boiled milk with a knob of butter and a spoon of sugar.

Or, boiled water, whisky and honey, mixed with a cinnamon stick.

I have no idea if either solution helps, but they go down well.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

All of the above. Stepsils help too. But if it's strep throat you'll probably need antibiotics.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

senza sordino said:


> All of the above. Stepsils help too. But if it's strep throat you'll probably need antibiotics.


I have tried strepsils in the past but all of them taste horrid and and I find it just as soothing to drink warm squash so I rarely use strepsils. Can you recommend any type of strepsils that you think work well?

Thanks to Wood and David Johnson as well!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Gargling hourly with a very strong solution of tepid salt water is really very good. Also, Listerine mouth wash. Don't swallow. Lemon juice (squeeze lemons, not that powdered stuff!) soothes going down, either hot or however it happens to be.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> I have tried strepsils in the past but all of them taste horrid and and I find it just as soothing to drink warm squash so I rarely use strepsils. Can you recommend any type of strepsils that you think work well?
> 
> Thanks to Wood and David Johnson as well!


I only like the lemon strepsils. I always have a sore throat when I return to teaching each September. I suck on those things between classes, and gargle with salt water in the evenings.

The few times I've had strep throat it was like swallowing glass shards, painful.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Smash an aspirin - put it in a glass of warm water - gargle - swallowing is okay.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Some tea with honey and lemon ought to sooth the throat


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> Some tea with honey and lemon ought to sooth the throat


Unfortunately I hate tea. 
(and I'm English) Shhh I don't think anyone will notice


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> Unfortunately I hate tea.
> (and I'm English) Shhh I don't think anyone will notice


*What did you say??? *


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> *What did you say??? *


Sorry, sorry, sorry, I am so sorry.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Haha I don't recall Ingelou ever getting enraged on this forum, but I guess Burroughs found her button. 

When I first read the thread title, I interpreted it as "recipes _to cause_ a sore throat" although that would be illogical. But illogical threads do appear here, and not too rarely...

I was going to say that standing outside early in the morning for about an hour while it's dry and windy, and also an industrial-sized lawnmower drives next to you spraying up grassy debris... now THAT'S a recipe for a sore throat this time of year. I speak from current experience.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

This was recommended to me by someone who had tried it and it really worked....

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=264873282

that said, they also worked at Tesco's!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Not directly connected with getting rid of a soar throat, but one of the strongest anti-oxidants found in nature is turmeric / kurkuma. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turmeric
I had a problem with a rasping morning cough, that just would not go away. Now we use this yellow powder (it has no taste at all, nothing to bother about) on our breakfast marmelade & cheese and on our eveningbread with the direct result: gone is the rasp, the cough and the anti-oxidant causes the prevention of any cold that otherwise would start to grow on me. In the English Wikipedia article there is a lot of doubt cast over its medicinal effectivity, but the German Wikipedia article on the other hand is bubbling with enthusiasm. We use turmeric / kurkuma now for a few years and we are very pleased with it: good for the stomach, the bowels, the prostate (scientists are wondering why the male population of India is not prone to get prostate cancer and they are pointing at the widespread use of turmeric / kurkuma in the India kitchen) and even better for not being susceptible for those 'small' illnesses like catching cold & coughing.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Turmeric is always being praised (and I like it too). I seem to remember that there's a theory that it might ward off dementia too. Of course, next week 'they' might change their mind! But it's worth a go!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow! Is that an ingredient in curry? I would imagine so. Huh, if I could get some of that, I'd put it on my eggs in the morning.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Codeine cough syrup may help, or not. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> Unfortunately I hate tea.
> (and I'm English) Shhh I don't think anyone will notice


You will be required to turn in your identity card on Monday.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Wow! Is that an ingredient in curry? I would imagine so. Huh, if I could get some of that, I'd put it on my eggs in the morning.


Yes, most people associate turmeric with the colouring stuff that makes curry look yellow. Not many are aware of it being much stronger than garlic in its anti-oxidants. But unlike curry or garlic it is almost tasteless and therefore you will not get any buildup of anti-feelings when using it daily. We have it on the breakfast table and just a little powdering on the jam / marmelade, cheese etc. and very soon you'll notice: why do I not catch cold while all around me are sniffing and sneezing? It also has a direct effect on digestion and all what is happening 'down under'


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Whiskey. Trust me.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

TxllxT said:


> why do I not catch cold while all around me are sniffing and sneezing?


I'm prone to colds/sore throats so I'll take your advice. I'll post back if it's not working  I normally use ginger which works well against sore throat but it's a bit like marmite, some can't deal with it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My remedy: Hot buttered rum. You can buy the batter at the grocery store. Drink as many as necessary, until the unpleasant symptoms fade into the background...


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone 

I'm feeling a lot better now 

I tried quite a couple of these, I even some whiskey before bed last night, yuck!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The best solution is simply a 2 oz glass of brandy. Repeat the dosage every half hour until soreness is gone, or perhaps more accurately, no longer noticed. 

Regards,

Dr. Couchie


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Ibuprofen, every 6-8 hours, unless medically contra-indicated, is very effective at symptom control, but I agree also with the use of salt-water gargling and whisky (I recommend the single malt Talisker)


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

Try swallowing a spoonful of ground cinnamon. That should hurt your throat. :lol:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Ibuprofen, every 6-8 hours, unless medically contra-indicated, is very effective at symptom control, but I agree also with the use of salt-water gargling and whisky (I recommend the single malt Talisker)


One of the peatier Laphroaigs would be even better.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Burroughs - don't listen to them!
By the way, I hope your throat is better now. Mine's not so hot, though, and I'm wondering if it's the tree pollen. But I shan't be taking the alcohol cure, as we're going to a Scottish Dance tonight and I need to remember the figures!


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Ginger and Lemon. Avoid too hot or too cold beverages, especially tea and coffee, as they dry things up.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Cask conditioned Laphroig is a great medicine for a number of illnesses. I also take it as a preventative....


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Taggart said:


> One of the peatier Laphroaigs would be even better.


For pleasure, yes, I quite agree, but this is medicine...


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Burroughs - don't listen to them!
> By the way, I hope your throat is better now. Mine's not so hot, though, and I'm wondering if it's the tree pollen. But I shan't be taking the alcohol cure, as we're going to a Scottish Dance tonight and I need to remember the figures!


I'm fine now , thanks!! 

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> For pleasure, yes, I quite agree, but this is medicine...


Shsh!! I've being trying to convince Ingélou I only drink it for my my health!


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I squeeze a lemon, add a teaspoon of (acacia) honey, not more...It's quite lemony-sour, but works if used in the beginning of a cold.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Throat pastilles or a large Islay single malt with honey and lemon then a large Islay single malt then a large Islay single malt with honey and lemon then a large Islay single malt then a large Islay single malt with honey and lemon then a large Islay single malt then I forget everything including my sore throat


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

RudyKens said:


> Throat pastilles or a large Islay single malt with honey and lemon then a large Islay single malt then a large Islay single malt with honey and lemon then a large Islay single malt then a large Islay single malt with honey and lemon then a large Islay single malt then I forget everything including my sore throat


I have quite the opposite approach here to Pooh bear. I'd leave out the honey and lemon...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Truth: When I got a sore throat as a child, my mother had me chew an aspirin tablet. Can't remember that it had any effect, but I kind of liked the taste.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't think I'd like a meal cooked by you, Ken?!...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My sore throat (caused by tree pollen) has now become laryngitis. Good job I wasn't planning to sing at the party we're holding on Wednesday. I am alternatively ladling robitussin, red wine & strawberry yoghurt down my gullet.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

JCarmel said:


> I don't think I'd like a meal cooked by you, Ken?!...


Then you can take a pass on the lamb shanks I started tonight. 48 hours at 140 degrees, cooked sous vide with garden-fresh thyme sprigs and fresh-ground pepper and sea salt. The sauce will be white wine and beef stock with sautéed shallots and garlic and mustard, the shanks sprinkled with finely chopped mint leaves -- and those little spoons for the marrow... Oh well, more for me.


----------

